# What Are 1030 Tubes For ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Are these a little tube for 177 cal BB's, which could be pretty nice actually, as single 1636 sends them out super fast, but it is way over kill !

Or can they to be used as an insert in 3050 tubing to tailor power.. Imagine a 3050 pseudo with a 1030 tube *in* the single section wrapped where the loop junction is tied , taking off some of the force on the single loop junction, and giving the set up more retraction speed and possible increasing tune life ?

Maybe 1" to 1.5" long or so inside the single next to the pseudo loop ... just a crazy thought ?

This would make a more gradual pull ratio instead of an abrupt loop section to single section I think ?

wll


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

The lil' spaghetti sized tubes? Single. are killer for BB'b and the heavy airsoft rounds. Doubles spit 1/4" very well.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

flipgun said:


> The lil' spaghetti sized tubes? Single. are killer for BB'b and the heavy airsoft rounds. Doubles spit 1/4" very well.


I just bought some to see if I can use them to modify a Pseudo.

Ya, I would think for BB's they would be great, and like you say would be cool as a looped set for 1/4" maybe.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

As I posted in another post, i received my 1030 amber tubes today, I will make a looped set for 1/4" and maybe 5/6" if the 5/16' will fly as fast as I want it to. (in the 250-275fps range). I'm very use to shooting 1/4" in the 295-330+fps range, so if the looped 1030 won't do that then it will be a dedicated BB tube set - Maybe as a pseudo or a single, or a single with a 1.5" loop, like Ward does as a mini pseudo single tube set up. !

I hope it pulls nice and shoots "Small Ball" fast.

wll


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

wll said:


> Are these a little tube for 177 cal BB's, which could be pretty nice actually, as single 1636 sends them out super fast, but it is way over kill !
> 
> Or can they to be used as an insert in 3050 tubing to tailor power.. Imagine a 3050 pseudo with a 1030 tube *in* the single section wrapped where the loop junction is tied , taking off some of the force on the single loop junction, and giving the set up more retraction speed and possible increasing tune life ?
> 
> ...


thats it mate 1030 is half the rubber of 3050 you have a straight pseudo instead of a loop its exactly the same.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Made this little set up this am to try out later in the week if I can break away, again 6" active on a small Chinese sling for testing. They have a bit of resistance so they may be no slouch for 1/4" and maybe 5/16" --- we will see. Pouch is a small Ali Express 45mm long Micro Fiber

They sure are thinner than 1636 ;- )










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

*I Managed to Break Away*:

Cruse out about 4pm to get a few shots in, it is hot as heck and I'm not gonna be here long that's for sure. Took a few shots and the velocity seem to be pretty good, so I pulled out the chronograph to see the "Tale Of The Tape" ----- well I only shot 1/4" inch steel and they were flying out averaging 285fps, that's not too bad, not the greatest but it's doable --- it's a fairly lightweight pull, pretty close to the pseudo 1636's.

I'm pulling to the wall so I know I'm getting full power, so far this is a pretty nice little set up in a loop configuration. I think single wise it would be good for 177 cal BB's, I don't know how 5/16" steel will do their are probably in the 250fps range or so which for me is just OK -- I will test 5/16th next time I'm out I didn't bring any with me today

I go outside in the blazing sun and touch off a few more shots, yep those little 1/4 inch steel balls are flying pretty fast, the only problem I'm having is the small Chinese slingshot has narrower forks then I'm use to so I'm shooting high --- On the other side of the fence, the pouch that I'm using that I reshape in a vise is working very very well. I put the 1/4" steel in there and they find there home and Bada Bing Bada Boom ! How big of a difference between 1/4" steel going out at 310fps compared to 285fps ---- well a little but the ammo is still flying straight at the 30+ ish yard range, there are definitely no softball pitches that's for sure. At the distances I have been shooting I would surely use this set up for Starlings and English Sparrows.

Well, It close to 100ﾟout here and it's about time I hit the road. I don't need to get heatstroke, I think I'll stop by my little market and get an ice cream and a 12 pack and head on home, talk to ya later boys.

Here is a pic of the sling in her natural hard dirt surroundings :- )










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Whip out the Chrony when I got to my spot this late afternoon, I put a 5/16" steel in the launch pad and let 'er rip --- 269, 273, 272 fps ave ~271fps ----- not to shabby, I can live with that no problem, 1/4" were in at ~289fps today ----- Yes ---- all is right in the world. These 1030 tubes although small, fight like a Blue Gill or a Crappie, they have spunk.

I went around the old house and shot at junk, for what these little tubes are, in a looped configuration they are more than enough for 1/4" and even 5/16" steel when I'm not on a power trip  If pseudo 1636's break on me a few more times, I could see the 1030 looped to possibly take their place.

Here I sit waiting for a target of opportunity to land. It is a good bit cooler today so I don't feel as if my heart is going to give out because of the heat. I see an old boot some 15 yards out and smack it as hard as a 1/4" steel can smack it  I see a few more targets and blast them also, in the meanwhile I had a small covey of young quail scamper right by me yelling and screaming about something, cute noisy little guys for sure 

As I shoot I'm noticing that finger slap using these looped 1030's is a lot, lot less than pseudo 1636's. I really don't need to wear a shooing glove when using these tubes, a very nice thing when I want to go on a shoot and not have to remember to wear protection.

I go to another shooting spot, and I'm shooting good, I can see the ammo against the black background and I'm there ! As I walk around I stand in a comfortable spot only to realize a few moments later it was a ant hill that i was standing on ---- now that was one of life's little treasures for sure, I'm still scratching, luckily I was just bitten once !!!

That is enough fun for today, I'm heading home and taking a shower.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Scamper out to my shooting area quickly after work and touch off a few using a small Chinese sling, 1/4" steel and looped 1030's.

Man alive I was shooting good and ammo was flying straight in-between the 20 ~ 30 yard range. Even though this sling is smaller than the other Chinese sling I used yesterday the fork width is a bit wider and brings my aiming point much closer to what I'm use to. The 1/4" steels were really flying fast, this size ammo is really fun to shoot with the correct sling and elastic set up ... ammo screams out of there and hits with small pest bird authority ----- Pic Below:










It is hot as blazes but the wind is blowing at a pretty good clip, keeping me semi cool in my hiding spot.

I run over to another shooting area to let loose and it seems mother nature is blessing me today with good aiming skills.

Not much life around as 100+ temps are not conducive for things to be scampering about.

I whip out the Chrony and fling a few to check speed --- three shots around the 289fps area (288, 289, 289).

Looped 1030's are pretty cool little tubes.

I'm heading home for a shower and a cold one.

Later boys,

wll


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

wll said:


> Scamper out to my shooting area quickly after work and touch off a few using a small Chinese sling, 1/4" steel and looped 1030's.
> 
> Man alive I was shooting good and ammo was flying straight in-between the 20 ~ 30 yard range. Even though this sling is smaller than the other Chinese sling I used yesterday the fork width is a bit wider and brings my aiming point much closer to what I'm use to. The 1/4" steels were really flying fast, this size ammo is really fun to shoot with the correct sling and elastic set up ... ammo screams out of there and hits with small pest bird authority ----- Pic Below:
> 
> ...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

robbo said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Scamper out to my shooting area quickly after work and touch off a few using a small Chinese sling, 1/4" steel and looped 1030's.
> ...


I have never shot 1632's, but 1030's are not a powerful as 1636's. Looped 1636 are little powerhouses for what they are. 1030's are a step down but the have the snap enough for 1/4" and 5/15" as I see it. I have no idea what they would do in a single, but I would think they would work out pretty cool for 177 cal BB's.

If I was shooting on ranch/farm property with Starling size pest all around, I would have no reservations about using 1030's in a looped configuration with 1/4" or 5/16" steel. Remember the ammo is coming out very quick and that speed is needed for this small ammo. I also would not go after a bird the size of a pigeon unless it was under the 15 yard area and I would use 5/16" as the smallest ammo I would use for birds this size as long as the initial speed is well above the 250fps range.

The 1636, 2040, 3050 and 1842 in a pseudo configuration give you the option to use 3/8" steel. The 1636 goes out I think in the 245fps area and the 1842/3050 in pseudo config can send 3/8" in the 270fps plus as I remember...I forget what pseudo 2040 do but looped 2040 are some small powerful medicine for sure.

I can say I'm enjoying the little 1030 spaghetti tubes, and if I start getting 1636 pseudo tubes breaking I will change to the 1030 looped for 1/4" and 5/16" when I don't want/need to send 'Small Ball" at warp speeds ;- )

wll


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

yes the 2040 looped where over kill for 5/16.bad hand slaps like never before.lol but with my 27inch draw in pseudo form they send 5/16 fast and 1/4 very fast.i making the loop half the active length its good.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

robbo said:


> yes the 2040 looped where over kill for 5/16.bad hand slaps like never before.lol but with my 27inch draw in pseudo form they send 5/16 fast and 1/4 very fast.i making the loop half the active length its good.


I'm sure a 50% loop size on a pseudo will send your ammo fast as heck.

wll


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

wll said:


> robbo said:
> 
> 
> > yes the 2040 looped where over kill for 5/16.bad hand slaps like never before.lol but with my 27inch draw in pseudo form they send 5/16 fast and 1/4 very fast.i making the loop half the active length its good.
> ...


----------



## europunk (5 mo ago)

Anybody shoot loped 1030 frameless butterfly? Looking for a draw weight. Trying to get my 5/16 in the 280 fps area. Any suggestions how fast do you thing they will shoot


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

europunk said:


> Anybody shoot loped 1030 frameless butterfly? Looking for a draw weight. Trying to get my 5/16 in the 280 fps area. Any suggestions how fast do you thing they will shoot


Took me a minute to imagine what a frameless looped tube rig would look like! 
As for draw weight, two tubes are twice the draw weight of one tube, every time. 
As for speed, I find the 1030s are very similar to 1632s. They both really ramp up the speed near max elongation - usually 6 to 6.5 times the relaxed length. 
I don't used full loops, generally speaking. I did try 1632 full loops with butterfly once, and had to shoot 1/2-inch steel to tolerate the band slap. So shooting 5/16-inch steel with looped butterfly bands doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

KawKan said:


> Took me a minute to imagine what a frameless looped tube rig would look like!
> As for draw weight, two tubes are twice the draw weight of one tube, every time.
> As for speed, I find the 1030s are very similar to 1632s. They both really ramp up the speed near max elongation - usually 6 to 6.5 times the relaxed length.
> I don't used full loops, generally speaking. I did try 1632 full loops with butterfly once, and had to shoot 1/2-inch steel to tolerate the band slap. So shooting 5/16-inch steel with looped butterfly bands doesn't appeal to me.


Where does one find 1030 tubes?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

trapperdes said:


> Where does one find 1030 tubes?


I get most of my tubes, including 1030s, from slingshooting.com.


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

KawKan said:


> I get most of my tubes, including 1030s, from slingshooting.com.


Thanks! I'll check them out.


----------

